# Evernote 5 for iPhone, iPad & iPod Touch update coming & looking awesome!



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2012)

Evernote is pretty much my most used app these days, the coming iOS update looks AWESOME! The navigation gets a bit unwieldy if you have tons of notes and notebooks, this new card view seems like it'll help solve that.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd really like to like evernote, but the inability to set due dates or reminders makes it a real "almost good" system for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2012)

Fair enough, I don't really use it as a reminders thing, more as a note capture/ideas dump that can be organised later.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I'd really like to like evernote, but the inability to set due dates or reminders makes it a real "almost good" system for me.


Yep. I've tried it a few times but they seem more intent on adding endless extras and making it more and more complicated to use.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fair enough, I don't really use it as a reminders thing, more as a note capture/ideas dump that can be organised later.


Also fair enough. Its going to be purely down to personal requirements. Its just quite often i need to add a deadline or reminder. YMMV etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Also fair enough. Its going to be purely down to personal requirements. Its just quite often i need to add a deadline or reminder. YMMV etc.


 
Yeah I get that, think you're after a different product tbh. Evernote isn't really built for tasks, although you can use it like that, it's very easy to use once though and with the new version coming it'll get even more intuitive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear Evernote and Moleskine geeks:

http://evernote.com/moleskine/

Have fun.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 8, 2012)

they should make a pukka pad version for Justin Lee Collins.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I get that, think you're after a different product tbh. Evernote isn't really built for tasks, although you can use it like that, it's very easy to use once though and with the new version coming it'll get even more intuitive.


I still use it for tasks and lists though, I prefer to keep everything in one place. It's my most used app too. Especially seeing as it works across all the platforms I use - win7, ios and Android. It's hard to find any other apps that would do that properly, for instance I can't find a task list that would work well on both Android phone, ipad and pc laptop.  I tried using Google tasks but it's dreadful on the ipad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dear Evernote and Moleskine geeks:
> 
> http://evernote.com/moleskine/
> 
> Have fun.


 
Heh yeah the keynote address talked this up as a truce between digital and paper.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh yeah the keynote address talked this up as a truce between digital and paper.


 
Nice way of putting it.

I had a fiddle with Evernote for a while but sadly I just can't be that organised. I don't think I'm wired that way.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 8, 2012)

For me, it's that or paper and I don't have the room to keep the latter. Also I'm often on the move, his parents house, may parents house, then abroad, I used to take a big paper file, it was heavy, it was a pain, now all scanned in, tagged  and chucked.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not even going to go here.


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> For me, it's that or paper and I don't have the room to keep the latter. Also I'm often on the move, his parents house, may parents house, then abroad, I used to take a big paper file, it was heavy, it was a pain, now all scanned in, tagged and chucked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> For me, it's that or paper and I don't have the room to keep the latter. Also I'm often on the move, his parents house, may parents house, then abroad, I used to take a big paper file, it was heavy, it was a pain, now all scanned in, tagged and chucked.


 
Yep, I've been reading the excellent Jamie Rubins' shared posts about going paperless, required reading for anyone serious about cutting down on paper use in their life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2012)

This is pretty bloody awesome on the iPhone and iPad I have to say....roll on the excellent looking Mac update!


----------



## yield (Mar 2, 2013)

Evernote says security has been breached by hackers
BBC News. 2 March 2013


> Online information storage firm Evernote has asked all users to reset their passwords, following a security breach by hackers.


Still not sure about cloud storage. There's enough of my personal information out there anyway.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 4, 2013)

Evernote's blog post on it:

http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2013/03/02/security-notice-service-wide-password-reset/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:


> I can't find a task list that would work well on both Android phone, ipad and pc laptop.


Dunno if this is still an issue but I use Wunderlist. It's not the most advanced app out there, but the simplicity of it is why I think it's so good. Just does one job well, no extra fluff.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

I've tried Evernote several times but it stills seems needlessly complicated to me.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 4, 2013)

Catch notes is quite nice.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Catch notes is quite nice.


It is but they all come with the caveat that you'll have to start forking out if you go over a certain limit - and there's always the prospect that they may lower the pay bar.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

Evernote is simple as hell if you need a great way to store multiple types of documents in an easy to search/discover way. Best note taking app I've used.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 12, 2013)

Evernote is great, this is a brilliant read for anyone using it:

http://michaelhyatt.com/how-to-organize-evernote-for-maximum-efficiency.html


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Evernote is great, this is a brilliant read for anyone using it:
> 
> http://michaelhyatt.com/how-to-organize-evernote-for-maximum-efficiency.html



Thanks for that link. Will be reading up and playing about later on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Evernote is great, this is a brilliant read for anyone using it:
> 
> http://michaelhyatt.com/how-to-organize-evernote-for-maximum-efficiency.html


 
Bloody brilliant.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's another article that looks useful: 
I’ve Been Using Evernote All Wrong. Here’s Why It’s Actually Amazing
http://lifehacker.com/5989980/?post=58207529


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2013)

The iPad mini version is very nicely thought out, it's kinda a half way UX between the iPhone and big iPad. Clever.


----------

